# Top Working Line Studs



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

I have seen this post a few time, but nothing recent. 

I am curious, what top studs would think is throwing good progeny. 

My current wish list for the future, in about two years includes: (in no particular order)

Bruno Flusenpark 
Pike del Lupo Nero
Iron von den Wolfen
Terror von der Staatsmacht
Hank vom Weinbergblick

Just a starter list, I am sure others have see some awesome additions to this list.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you have any particular REASON for citing these dogs? The expectations of a litter from each of these is going to be vastly different. Or is it just that these dogs have excelled in compeition?

Frankly - the accomplishments of several of these dogs has more to do with the person on the end of the lead than the dog themselves. Several of these people could take any one of a dozen other pups and accomplish the same level of competition.

I have bred to one of them, a full sibling to another. And seen quite a few pups from a third one on the list. Would NOT breed to a fourth based on info received from contacts who are in/travel to Germany. The fifth one is a puzzle as his production record as published shows nothing remarkable....and there is no notation of any significant competition


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quardes has a good track record at this time...he'd be one I'd put on the list.
I also think that Iron is putting some nice puppies out there.


----------



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

The four out of the five I have met puppy's from. The commonality is great competitors that is able to reproduce themselves. 

I have a running list of males that I like what they produce, and ones that I don't like.

I take what I read on here, and evaluate it at the clubs and trials I witness. One day hopefully I will be able to read a pedigree with the best of them. 

But first I must learn.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are able to reproduce themselves-


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an Iron son. Seen many from different females. He definitely passes on his working ability. Temperaments vary per the female but all I've seen are good.

I think you should add Quardes son, Fyte von der Staatsmacht, to your list. IMO, he and his handler are the up and coming team to watch over the next few years.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Frankly - the accomplishments of several of these dogs has more to do with the person on the end of the lead than the dog themselves. Several of these people could take any one of a dozen other pups and accomplish the same level of competition.




:thumbup: I had other stuff typed, but decided to delete and just stick with the thumbs up.


----------

